

Rethinking MyPlate: Harvard's Healthy Eating Plate - cwan
http://www.health.harvard.edu/plate/healthy-eating-plate

======
tzs
It's DOA: no advice that includes "avoid bacon" will be followed by the
public.

~~~
pilsetnieks
This isn't reddit, son.

~~~
tptacek
If this comment ended one word earlier, I wouldn't have downvoted it. 'tzs's
comment was superficial. Yours was uncivil.

